# -53 modifier in anesthesia



## kamala (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi , 

I have a query , in anesthesia for the procedure 01402 , the DR. have aborted the procedure , the time spent by him is 34 mts , for us the for a particular insurance , in the anesthesia modifier used to be -P3 , could be appropriate for to bill both  -P3 and -53 modifier together .



Thanks,  
Anne


----------

